# Installing New FX6 in a mature tank



## killakem (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Guys/Girls

I have just purchased a Fluval FX6 canister filter. Wooohoooo lol!! Im putting it on my existing tank.

My existing tank has a drip filter built into the hood that has 5 compartments filled with bio media and spong ontop. 2 powerheads draw the tank water up and a spray bar sprays it over the compartment.

My question

What's the quickest and safest way of getting the filter cycled? The guy in the shop said to run it side by side with my existing filtration. This doesn't sound right to me as i was under the impression that the bacteria would just spread across the 2 then when i turn off the old filter i loose half the bacteria.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The normal procedure is to run both the old and new filter on the tank at the same time. The bacteria will colonize the media in both filters and you won't lose half the bacteria when you remove or stop using the old filter.

You can move some or all of the media from your existing filter directly into the new FX6 filter with no problems; however, I would not transfer any floss or wadding to the new filter as it can cause premature clogging and reduced filter flow.

Is there a reason you want to stop using the existing drip filter that is integral to the hood?


----------



## killakem (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for your response!!

"Is there a reason you want to stop using the existing drip filter that is integral to the hood?"

Only because i want to change out the florescent tubes that are also built into the hood, which is impossible if the filter is in use.

If there is a risk involved with transferring the media I will wait.

Thanks for the heads up regarding the floss. I was going to put some in.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can transfer all your bio-media over to the media trays in the FX6 with no risk to the bacteria. Just be sure to follow the FX6 instructions for the proper placement of the media.


----------



## killakem (Mar 13, 2014)

I have realized that i will have to make modifications to the hood that will prevent the inbuilt filter from working. So i have no choice.

Will i loose a lot of bacteria by not putting the floss in? Please see below. Mine are green and full of bacteria.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Assuming that the filter floss is not most of or all of your filter media (I assume you have some kind of ceramics, porous rocks, sponges, or other bio-media), I wouldn't worry about the bacteria in the floss. Since bacteria grow logarithmically, not linearly, a loss of 10-30% of bacteria is really not a big deal at all.

I did some research and these bacteria tend to double approximately every 15-20 hours.


----------



## killakem (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your wisdom Kanorin and Deeda!!

I transferred the bio media from the hood top filter to the FX6 and drained the gunk of the floss all over the new sponges. lastly, i primed the filter with tank water. This helped keep the media wet while i was pluming in the FX6.

I have tested my levels this morning and have no Ammonia or Nitrites detected. I will keep monitoring and its early days, but all looks well.

**I forgot to mention, that i cleaned the included baskets and media with tank water not tap water.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm glad it went well for you, keep us posted on how things work out


----------

